# Whats your best saw?



## romeo (Jan 25, 2007)

If I was down to only one it would probably be my modded 2100CD/285CD/2101XP crossbreed. It is truly a beast and hasn't failed me yet. I started this thread to see what other folks consider their favorites.


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 25, 2007)

395xp probably first, 7900 second. If I had to own only two saws, that is what the would be.


----------



## keith c raymond (Jan 25, 2007)

Its hard to say,but I do have a soft spot for my 61 Husky with its muffler mod and drilled and screened intake.its a howler for sure.But I hope that my 395 thats coming soon will be the favorite.


----------



## slabracing (Jan 25, 2007)

*5100*

My Dolmar 5100s is my favorite
muffler modded 6400 is second


----------



## jack-the-ripper (Jan 25, 2007)

1973 bow saw


----------



## Stihl Crazy (Jan 25, 2007)

Favorite for work-Husqvarna 242
Favorite for play- looking for a new one, just trade away my 088 pipesaw.


----------



## Butch(OH) (Jan 25, 2007)

Without a doubt my 036 Stihl


----------



## rb_in_va (Jan 25, 2007)

The one and only 5100.










Actually my only saw!


----------



## Log Splitter (Jan 25, 2007)

My best saw is my new Stihl MS 270. It has a pedigree. 

My favorite saw is my old Poulan 3450 that I brought back from the dead with the help of some really smart people on this site.


----------



## motorboy (Jan 25, 2007)

1st my 272, then probably my 021.


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 25, 2007)

My just aquired Dave Nieger MS 361.


----------



## timberrat (Jan 25, 2007)

*my stihl*

my best saw is my stihl . The Stihl ms 260 pro i have will run a 24" bar and chain. it is the best 50cc 10 pound saw  stihl saws rule al others drool:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Jan 25, 2007)

My "Lakerized" MS361.   

Gary


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 25, 2007)

My MS440's are mine.I have bigger and more powerful saws by far,but I like the light weight and handling of the 440.It's almost like the handles on that saw were custom tailored to fit my hands.I went out and bought two more new ones earlier this week because I heard that they were going off of the market very soon,which will be a shame.


----------



## BostonBull (Jan 25, 2007)

My MS440 with a 460BB top end and Stage 3T with all the extras, from Dean @ Washington Hotsaws.


----------



## chowdozer (Jan 25, 2007)

My cordless Milwaukee Sawzall.
Then the 441.


----------



## Cut4fun (Jan 25, 2007)

For my all around homeowner WORK saw. I lean toward my modded 7900. Over a 066,357,084,5000,500.


----------



## havenodog (Jan 25, 2007)

*whats your best saw*

My Walkerized 353, light and fast, 2nd the 6400 bumped up to 7900 and muffler modded. Thanks to this site.
2


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 25, 2007)

For what I do, and only owning 2 saws so far, my 026 Pro has been Ole Reliable. I love how lightweight and high revving that little saw is. But I havent had time to really play with or tune the 034 av I bought few weeks ago...


----------



## PA Plumber (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm a little reluctant to post but here goes:
Stihl 026. My plan is to to buy another saw in the next while, honest!! :monkey:


----------



## troutfisher (Jan 25, 2007)

*favorite saw.....*

346XP, because I carve. otherwise my 372XP.


----------



## Scandy14 (Jan 25, 2007)

Husqvarna 61. Bought it new in 1986 and it still runs just as good as when I first bought it.


----------



## zzrcanuck (Jan 25, 2007)

My 372xp would stay if I could only have one.
The others I have are ms250,ms290,357xp, and until recently had a 365 and 353. The 372 is the clear winner from this group!!


----------



## paulkx5 (Jan 25, 2007)

346xp, not even broken in yet! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## TDunk (Jan 25, 2007)

My favorite would have to be my 575. please, no booing


----------



## stumpjumper83 (Jan 25, 2007)

My stihl 460 mag. More power than the 044 and doesn't freeze in the winter. Kinda heavy for limbing, but makes alot of firewood or stumps fast.


----------



## Four Paws (Jan 25, 2007)

One of my three 695 Shindaiwas - I am sure it will be the 'race saw' with the 2 piece head and pipe when I finish it.


----------



## rupedoggy (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Ro, thanks for starting this thread. It got me thinking of all the really good saws I have run and some not so good ones also. The saws I have are all modded, so no stockers for me. 
I like the 046 for a good balance between power and weight but then the 281/288 was good there also. The 346 Husky is just a blast and light also. I have an old P-42 that is a surprise to anyone that runs it. Have you ever run a Solo 603? WOW! I have several 2100s and they are good too. I should mention the older 020 Stihls, Handy. Those old 302 Echos were good machines. Nothing wrong with the 272 or even the 372 Huskys. Cranking up one of the old 090s is fun but I can't really say it's my favorite. The 056 series Stihls were some good machinery but a little heavy by todays standards. I would not be afraid to tackle woods jobs with a Dolmar 120 super. 
I guess when it is all boiled down and I could have only one saw, it would have to be the 066 series Stihls. Yes, a little heavy but can do most any job. They last and parts are easy to get. They flat get the job done. Mike


----------



## grandpatractor (Jan 25, 2007)

The J-red 2171 if I could only have one saw. I didn't think cutting wood was fun til I got that saw.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Jan 25, 2007)

grandpatractor said:


> The J-red 2171 if I could only have one saw. I didn't think cutting wood was fun til I got that saw.



As soon as I say to myself, the 361 is fun enough, I read a post like this.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 25, 2007)

MS361, no doubt - the perfect "all-round" saw here..,.......:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## stihl 440 (Jan 25, 2007)

*440*

My best saw would be my stihl 440 I use it for everything, use it the most for felling. My second saw would be the 460, use it for felling too. 3rd would be my 280.


----------



## minkota1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Love my modded 359, but just got my 385 XP from Freakingstang and gotta say, it's just plain funnnn!:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## parrisw (Jan 25, 2007)

Husky 394xp, and 345-e, love them both equally for different reasons.


----------



## Manco (Jan 25, 2007)

Husky 395. Used to be Husky 288. I still have it even though its not running right. Don't think I'll ever get rid of that old 288.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jan 25, 2007)

Mostly my 361... but lately for limbing and ground clearing... my MS200 (I actually used it all day yesterday and didn't wake up in the midde of the night with carpel tunnel!!!); but last week it was my 066.... and...

GET REAL - YOU NEED THEM ALL!!!!   

and more....


----------



## ButcherGY54 (Jan 25, 2007)

My MS-460. 
Chews through wood like coked-out, coffee fiend termites!!!:hmm3grin2orange: 

David


----------



## hoss (Jan 25, 2007)

Favorite biggie, mac125sp, favorite small saw mac10-10 early, favorite all-around go to saw, 056magII. I've got lots of oldie but goodies and enjoy using all of them, but these seem to be used in their size ranges the most.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 25, 2007)

My reliable 044


----------



## TooTall999 (Jan 25, 2007)

My one and only(for now) Dolmar 120si


----------



## Indiana John (Jan 25, 2007)

My MS250 gets 90% of my useage and I really like it, but I still love to use my old 041AV. With that little 16" bar, it's a wood-eatin' fool and just about unstoppable, tho it does get heavy after a while. Someday I'll have an MS361, then it will be my favorite! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## windthrown (Jan 25, 2007)

*361361361361361361361361361361361361361361*

(in WWE announcer voice)

The threeeee siiiixty oooooone!!! 

ding ding ding ding ding ding ding ding...

.


----------



## gatkeper1 (Jan 26, 2007)

Best work saw is the 394XP followed by the 5100S
My best Fun saw is the Mac SP125 with the 101B kart engine


----------



## bytehoven (Jan 26, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Mostly my 361... but lately for limbing and ground clearing... my MS200 (I actually used it all day yesterday and didn't wake up in the midde of the night with carpel tunnel!!!);



I'm kinda with Lake on this one, I like my top handle baby brother to the 200T, the 192T. 

Certainly as a new owner, the 361 handles the big chores in a way I was unfamiliar, but the 192T is something special. 

Maybe a light saber would be a little more fun. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Tzed250 (Jan 26, 2007)

*Only one?*

That would have to be my 044. That saw has made me thousands of dollars, and the memories of the time behind the handle on that saw are priceless!


----------



## RED-85-Z51 (Jan 26, 2007)

That Honor goes to the first saw I ever used...

1978 Homelite XL.
Needs a new gas tank after hundreds of tankfulls have gone through it..but it is always that saw I can go to, and know it wont let me down.

Then, Id have to go with the Tanaka ECS415. IT pulls real easy, and sounds like a monster. Not too heavy, with a mess of power.

After that, the Pair of Mac PM 610's. Big old nasty Heavy saws...not alot of chain speed, but you just try and stop that chain!

Then, the Wild Thing gets gets the nod.

And so on, down the line.


----------



## treeclimber jul (Jan 26, 2007)

*Can't have just one*

My new 361 with (believe it or not) the RSC3 low vib chain, and the ms 200t. 
The saw that I grab the most though is the 180. 
the 026 is a lot of fun with a muffler mode though..


----------



## emmerth (Jan 26, 2007)

My barely running Remington Mighty Mite.

The 361!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRTimberCO (Jan 26, 2007)

385xp is a work horse. I love it.


----------



## Ed*L (Jan 26, 2007)

It's got to be my 046 dual port.

Ed


----------



## Sep (Jan 26, 2007)

Its got to be my 372, its the perfect size and power saw, from cutting brush, to limbing, to felling all but the largest of stems. The ms 200 is close second though.


----------



## belgian (Jan 26, 2007)

MS 200 for me. MS 361 close second.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 26, 2007)

windthrown said:


> (in WWE announcer voice)
> 
> The threeeee siiiixty oooooone!!!
> ... .



Yep! 

Super versatile saw for my wood!


----------



## Another Bucker (Jan 26, 2007)

Another vote for the ms440 here. It just feels good in the wood:hmm3grin2orange: And thanks to the brain trust here and the arborist site archives it will never die.


----------



## Woodsrover (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd have to say my Jonsered 525. I bought it new in '84 and I still love it.

(Though I do love my new 460!)


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jan 26, 2007)

Tough pick with all the saws that I have. But off the top of my head...........anything that EHP built for me is pretty much it!!!


----------



## trimmmed (Jan 26, 2007)

bsjonny520sp said:


> Bad Boy



Dang, that's a purty saw! I see you got the conneticut dawg option , those weren't available when I got mine :hmm3grin2orange: 













:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## B_Turner (Jan 26, 2007)

Pretty saw. I can tell that saw has not been square blocking out any monkey puzzle. My 371 and 395 were never pretty again after all the pitch from the last couple trees. Makes pine and fir seem inert. Didn't clean it off immediately, and now it seems like the stuff is on there forever.


----------



## J.Walker (Jan 26, 2007)

In this cold weather my357XPG


----------



## musch (Jan 26, 2007)

I gotta give Kudos to the 7900.
Really good power to weight. 6.3 HP!!! nice ergonomics and starts and runs well too. 
And it takes the same bars as Husky too, so overall a great saw.

But I use the 357xp more than any other. Lighter, pulls a 20" bar well, and nice antivibe, and the husky filtration.


----------



## Scooterbum (Jan 26, 2007)

I reach for my 028S the most.
Husky 480CD for the big stuff and blocking up.

And to think I only had 2 saws last Oct. and was happy..........
AS is BAD........BAD I tell Ya...........
That's what my Mama always said.


----------



## bsjonny520sp (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## Pablo26 (Jan 26, 2007)

Another vote here for the 357xp!


----------



## oldsaw (Jan 26, 2007)

We did this not too long ago. My answer remains the same. If I had to keep only one, the 066 would stay. If it has to be one you own, and milling was out of my life, then the Super XL gets the nod...but only because I don't have a 460 or 372.

Fair enough?

Mark


----------



## OLY-JIM (Jan 27, 2007)

*And the Choice Is?*

Easy Choice...*STIHL* MS361!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Jan 27, 2007)

If you can only pick one its gotta be my modded Stihl 066.


----------



## Chopwood (Jan 27, 2007)

My 036 pro, ported by me is my favorite work saw. My overall favorite is my 3120 husky racesaw. Alcohol/nitromethane fuel, stroked crank, pipe, ooooooooh I get a chubby just waiting for the racing season to get here. Oldsaw's 3120 used to be my favorite by far, but I had to cut it from the herd.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jan 27, 2007)

At the moment for what I am doing, the 357xpg gets my vote


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 27, 2007)

trimmmed said:


> Dang, that's a purty saw! I see you got the conneticut dawg option , those weren't available when I got mine :hmm3grin2orange:
> .... :hmm3grin2orange:



Upside down? 

...but I am no expert on dawgs.......


----------



## berryman70 (Jan 27, 2007)

My 041 Farmboss has the most sentimental value, because it was the first new saw that I bought, I used money recieved from my high school graduation party in 1976 and still have the saw. 
If I only had one saw, it would have to be my husky 359


----------



## spike60 (Jan 27, 2007)

Jonsered 2156WH and Solo 651pro. (Hey, everybody else is picking 2)


----------



## adkranger (Jan 27, 2007)

Best saw? One? That's tough, I've got best saws for their task for sure. My MS200t is absolutely the best saw I've ever used in a tree, what a ripping' little machine. One of my 028Supers is prolly my favorite, most picked up & used saw. My first Pro saw, bulletproof and just feels like it's an extension of my arm even at the end of a long day, most ergonomic Stihl ever produced (for me). For the big mutha stumps, big blocking, big wood my nod goes to the Husky 2100. Not that ergo, but can you say power.

So,... one overall "best", huh? That's gotta be my 036. My first new purchase pro saw and still running like newly broken in. My best "overall" saw I guess. Great felling, bucking and blocking saw. Good at limbing and can be used 50' up the stick if need be. Used to be my "big" saw before the 2100 fell into my lap, so I know she can do the big stuff when called upon.

Good thread, many interesting reads. I like to hear what others have to say 'bout their favorite saws. It's all good.


----------



## gunnarfan (Jan 27, 2007)

*one for each duty??*

The way things go at my place as I'm not as established as some of the gentlemen at this site is the best one is the one thats working that day.

That one consistently has been a little E series (we think.. just has the serial number and some cues from the body) Jonsereds. That and its called Jonsereds so that dates it somewhat. Always starts. Never worked on. Spent $45 on it at a local junk shop. Most money I put into a saw.. yet.

Otherwise for nifty rigs about the place that seem to each have a role when running.. and the costs are funny.. I'd say to start my older two trigger super 2 from homelite with a sugi hara bar for $25.. or $20... good for ice fishing I'm told.. got that from a small engine guy while parts hunting. 

The one I stare at and wonder what I'll do with is a David Bradley 360 917.60013. That one runs great.. the recoil is a little wiggy. May just have to really retension the spring instead of the temp fix I did. $25 running at the junk shop down the street.

O.K. yes I'll mention it.. as you all who have seen me around expect me to.. AND it should hopefully be running this week thanks entirely to PEST..... that Partner P85 that I found at the dump for $10. Don't know about it yet as it hasn't run yet. May be a wonderful parts saw as all the parts that are good on it are the ones that typically break. Hopefully will be a strong runner and help get me going.

Interested in P100 or 111s type saws. Or one of those arctic Jreds. Most skidders are run here when its winter so thats always a consideration.. otherwise its about sizing cordwood.. or art.. or heck even taking down unwanted trees for the town or a homeowner (aknowledging that the name of this site is arboristsite.com). Not so crazy about all the plastic thats crept onto saws over the years. Real welding or JB welding are options I like. Guess thats enough for this post


----------



## oldsaw (Jan 27, 2007)

Chopwood said:


> My 036 pro, ported by me is my favorite work saw. My overall favorite is my 3120 husky racesaw. Alcohol/nitromethane fuel, stroked crank, pipe, ooooooooh I get a chubby just waiting for the racing season to get here. Oldsaw's 3120 used to be my favorite by far, but I had to cut it from the herd.



And I'm very happy with your "cast-off", Andy. Come and visit it again anytime. Should have a good pile of logs in March... It has a very good home now.

Mark


----------



## redprospector (Jan 27, 2007)

Just one saw? Come on Romeo, get real. Just go ahead and shoot me.

Andy


----------



## 1953greg (Jan 27, 2007)

*MS460 BB WOODS MODDED

:biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: 

*


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 28, 2007)

*372xp today*

could change tomorrow.


----------



## Pcoz88 (Jan 28, 2007)

*2171 hands down*

2171    :jawdrop:


----------



## MAG58 (Jan 28, 2007)

Jonsered CS 2171 TURBO  :rockn:


----------



## SawWitch (Jan 28, 2007)

Jred 621, but the best is STIHL MS 361  :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## zemmo (Jan 28, 2007)

I use my small saws more, but my favorite is the 7900, it's not all that heavy and has the big-cube force. And I like the exhaust note more than the 5100.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 28, 2007)

Well this really sucks!! One saw HUH?
Laugh all you want, but for small take downs, firewood and general trimming, I would keep my Husky 350 and sell the others!! When I get some more time on the 346xp it may move up the food chain, but right now, the 350 has never let me down and did everything I needed to do for three years.

If all I was going to do was fence rows, firewood processing, and felling, I would keep the 046BB. I can drop to an 18", and if I really needed to, run a 42" bar. Too heavey to try and climb for me, and gets heavey all day use, but it cuts it FAST!!!


----------



## Andyshine77 (Jan 29, 2007)

My beat saw would be my 353. My favorite saw would be my ported 7900.


----------



## bsjonny520sp (Jan 29, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Upside down?
> 
> ...but I am no expert on dawgs.......



woooops i better flip that over :bang:


----------



## adkranger (Jan 29, 2007)

bsjonny520sp said:


> woooops i better flip that over :bang:



I gave you the benefit of doubt, thought you just like cuttin' inverted Aussie style.....:yoyo:


----------



## romeo (Jan 30, 2007)

redprospector said:


> Just one saw? Come on Romeo, get real. Just go ahead and shoot me.
> 
> Andy



Especially only one for you. And don't say "288XP" either, its retired............


----------



## dingo (Jan 30, 2007)

Stihl 039 for wood cutting and 385XP Husky for logging.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Korn (Jan 30, 2007)

Has to be the good old 044.


----------



## Austin1 (Jan 31, 2007)

I really don't have a favorite! but if push came to shove I would say my Sp105 as it is a mans saw not some girlie frilly thing!
Sorry I wished I caught this thread sooner!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sILlogger (Jan 31, 2007)

*046 Bb*

my 046 BB, got the saw given to me wore out out, rebuild it-wore it out again, and have rebuilt it as a BB, ive got a complete rotating assembly and will run it till i can't rebuilt it anymore, but the 066 im rebuilding might be my new fav.-its got some serious shoes to fill tho


----------



## sawn_penn (Feb 1, 2007)

288xp through 'till about lunch time, but by the end of the day I'm not so sure... get me something lighter.... :^)


----------



## big1079 (Feb 2, 2007)

got a mildly worked 750 that may be the heaviest saw i have used and not the fastest,but definitley the best sounding.


----------



## IchWarriorMkII (Feb 2, 2007)

Probably my 361, its the saw I would have if I could only have one.

Its also the biggest I have, so that helps.

...Well for a bit I guess.


----------



## GAPULPER (Feb 2, 2007)

A Jonsered 2071 power ported by Dozer Dan. As fast or faster than a good running 394XP in 20" hardwood and a whole lot ligher.


----------



## paladin (Feb 3, 2007)

I would have to say my o46 mag dual port It always puts a smile on my face when I use it. also when ever I get to use a 020t that is an impressive saw even though I dont have one --- yet.



064
046 
036
021 
(2) cs-3400
cs-3000
162se my first husky
mac 15


----------



## a_lopa (Feb 3, 2007)

66 MAGNUM


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 3, 2007)

066 mag,,,, modded lightly, pulls 32" full comp in hardwoods like the tractor it is,,,cant wait for the Big Bore Kits


----------



## Fiore Indiana (Feb 3, 2007)

The more I get into something the more catagories I have for it. The MS260 best for limbing. The MS361 best for all around use. Polesaw is the best for cutting high branches. I enjoy using my MS260 the most because it is so light I do not get tired. But if I could only pick one saw to keep it would have to be the MS361.


----------



## chainsman1 (Mar 6, 2008)

*...*

my jonsered 630


View attachment 66538


----------



## ralawler (Mar 6, 2008)

My 028 super woodboss


----------



## Freakingstang (Mar 6, 2008)

Probably an 036 or 044. The 036 is a great versatile saw that will handle a lot of abuse and doesn't weigh a ton. A modded 036 is a good runner!


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 6, 2008)

Damn .....I have to many.....


----------



## 046 (Mar 6, 2008)

tuff one... but it has to be my 046 mag. 

064 sure came close...


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Mar 6, 2008)

*Oh man*

I hate to say it, butttttttt...... My 056 Mag II. It's heavy, but man oh man, it'll cut like no tomorrow. Then my 7900 in a close second...

Now


----------



## DarylB (Mar 6, 2008)

*Stihl 038!*

If this new 038 mag holds up to the reputation of my old 038 super, it'll be #1 in my book. Proven track record


----------



## doubletodd (Mar 6, 2008)

love my ms361 but it's gotta lotta wood to cut to catch up to the old 038av


----------



## blsnelling (Mar 6, 2008)

My woods ported MS460 is by far my favorite saw. It just screams and has torque to boot. It's just a lot of fun to have that kind of power in that size of saw.


----------



## adkranger (Mar 6, 2008)

028 Super definitely.......................or maybe my 036, love that saw too. But then there's the 200t pocket rocket, hmmmmmm. Guess I'll stick with the 028, it's the saw I pick up more than anything else for all around cutting chores. Only limitation is big wood which I've got other saws to handle.


----------



## KindlingKing (Mar 6, 2008)

MS 660 - The "get 'er done" factor is hard to beat :angry2: . Close second is the MS200T... That saw just rocks. If you are ever up a tree there is no substitute. Its a kickin' ground saw too.... better of course with the rear handle, but don't let the "T" stop you.


----------



## bookerdog (Mar 6, 2008)

My 390xp WPS


----------



## teacherman (Mar 7, 2008)

timberrat said:


> my best saw is my stihl . The Stihl ms 260 pro i have will run a 24" bar and chain. it is the best 50cc 10 pound saw  stihl saws rule al others drool:hmm3grin2orange:



Ya mon! x 12 and counting..........


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 7, 2008)

My best saw currently is a 25 year-old 009. I rebuilt the carb on it three years ago. It's been sitting ever since. I put fresh fuel in it today and it fired right up.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Mar 7, 2008)

066....... What are you guys thinking!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 7, 2008)

A year later.... and still my MS200.... love that saw...


----------



## teacherman (Mar 7, 2008)

The Stihl. Possibly the 026. ms 200, 036 Pro, ms 460, or the 084.

One or all of them is/are the best.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 7, 2008)

Jacob J. said:


> My best saw currently is a 25 year-old 009. I rebuilt the carb on it three years ago. It's been sitting ever since. I put fresh fuel in it today and it fired right up.



Ya mon! Mine is 13, been used hard, and runs awesome. Right on!!!!!!


----------



## gink595 (Mar 7, 2008)

Out of the two I own the 310, out of ones I get to run now and then I always look foward to the 026 it's so light and the 084. The 361 wasn't so bad either.


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Mar 7, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Well this really sucks!! One saw HUH?
> Laugh all you want, but for small take downs, firewood and general trimming, I would keep my Husky 350 and sell the others!! When I get some more time on the 346xp it may move up the food chain, but right now, the 350 has never let me down and did everything I needed to do for three years.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Mar 7, 2008)

If I'm cutting firewood, the 372 is the one. For little trim jobs around the yard tho, the 346 is hard to beat and is the one that gets picked up.

Ian


----------



## pbuehning (Mar 7, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Mostly my 361... but lately for limbing and ground clearing... my MS200 (I actually used it all day yesterday and didn't wake up in the midde of the night with carpel tunnel!!!); but last week it was my 066.... and...
> 
> GET REAL - YOU NEED THEM ALL!!!!
> 
> and more....



+1 on the 361 and 200 rear handle - ONE Problem, I haven't filled out the large side of my stable - *YET*!


----------



## czar800 (Mar 7, 2008)

My 046 dual port 24"


----------



## Hugenpoet (Mar 7, 2008)

hornett22 said:


> could change tomorrow.



Because of my reluctance to take the new toys out to play in the ice and mud, I haven't had a chance to really give any of the new saws (MS361, JREd 2171 or Makita 6401) acquired in the past 2 months as the result of the acquisition afflictions associated with joining site a real workout. So for the moment my first choice is still the 372XP.

The weather is sure to get better sometime, and then my opinion "could change tomorrow".


----------



## nikocker (Mar 7, 2008)

*That's easy!*

My one saw has to be my Husky 55. 
That 15 year old beauty does nothing but keep on cuttin'. It's not speed or power that makes it my best saw. For me it's dependability that matters.

Al


----------



## volks-man (Mar 7, 2008)

*my best*

my modded echo cs-440 is no slouch.
but, i gotta give it to the ms361. more time will tell but thus far you can't beat it.


----------



## Cliff R (Mar 7, 2008)

Husky 268XPS, it flat ROCKS. I've never seen a stock saw in that cc range cut any faster, most don't cut nearly as fast, dead solid reliable too.....I just wished they would have put a compression release on it!......Cliff


----------



## aandabooks (Mar 7, 2008)

MS310, every saw I own is on my sig line so the choice is obvious.


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 7, 2008)

That would deffo be my Dolmar 120si. Dependable, strong, and old enough to vote.


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Mar 7, 2008)

*I vote............*

044/440, the best 70cc ever made.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 7, 2008)

04ultra said:


> Damn .....I have to many.....



Ya me too.
My first 026, my first Stihl, bought new in '95. The reliability, the sound, the smooth cutting. But that ms 200T sure is a powerful little ripper! I hope to have a rear handle one someday.


----------



## RAYINTOMBALL (Mar 7, 2008)

windthrown said:


> (in WWE announcer voice)
> 
> The threeeee siiiixty oooooone!!!
> 
> ...



ME TO!


----------



## superfire (Mar 7, 2008)

*chainsaw one and only*

if i was down too one i would stay with for personal use my p60 pioneer it is 99cc so she can is capable of running any bar from 14"'s -42"'s:greenchainsaw:  . for pro use i would say js cs81 it is 81cc and is capable of running any bar from 14"'s -42"'s:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Zodiac45 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hugenpoet said:


> Because of my reluctance to take the new toys out to play in the ice and mud, I haven't had a chance to really give any of the new saws (MS361, JREd 2171 or Makita 6401) acquired in the past 2 months as the result of the acquisition afflictions associated with joining site a real workout. So for the moment my first choice is still the 372XP.
> 
> The weather is sure to get better sometime, and then my opinion "could change tomorrow".



3 nice saws spanning quite a small size differential. Is that Western Ma. as in Berkshires? Some beautiful firewood out that way. Almost 70% hardwoods!


----------



## steelhead kid (Mar 7, 2008)

*my fave*

 The favorite saw I own is an 046 mag dual port,

but overall the PREDATOR , if you havent seen this, you need too,. ive seen it a ton and it still makes me laugh.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9x8rBKC4BE


----------



## Ed*L (Mar 7, 2008)

046 dual port. It just kicks you know what!

Ed


----------



## charlesfarm (Mar 7, 2008)

*MS361.*


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 7, 2008)

My favorite used to be my 670 JohnnyRed, but now my go to saw is my 262XP. The power of a 70cc saw with the weight of 60cc. 

After the 262XP its the 5100 of course


----------



## litefoot (Mar 7, 2008)

This is an old thread, but I'll weigh in...I love cutting, so my favorite saw is whichever one I just shut down after a long day felling and bucking pines up in the Uintah mountains. I don't own any crappy saws.


----------



## husky298 (Mar 7, 2008)

saws are like pringles can't have just one. i love all of
saws BUT if i gotta pick one all around saw it would have
to be my 254xp:rockn:


----------



## Kenskip1 (Mar 7, 2008)

*Best Saw*

This one is as close as the Democratic nomination fiasco. My new 1985 028 is at the top of the list, but a close second is my Husky 55. The 028 is as reliable as a tax hike from the democratic committee.I would have to say the Stihl gets my vote, but the democratic will never get it.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 7, 2008)

My 460 for large timber, The 036 for medium timber and the 250 for limbing or small timber.


----------



## 1953greg (Mar 7, 2008)

*book*



bookerdog said:


> My 390xp WPS



have you used a 385 for comparision? is there a noticeable difference? timed difference?


----------



## cjnspecial (Mar 7, 2008)

*038 Mag Ii.*

I have lighter saws and more powerful saws but the 038 is big enough for most of what I cut and it's so loud that it makes my bones tingle.


----------



## West Texas (Mar 7, 2008)

Well the MS 361 is obviously a favorite of mine; but, I have an MS 026 with a modified muffler that just runs like dynamite. Once a tree is down, this saw just melts in my hands, running a 3/8" chain on an 18" bar. I've had several 026 Pros and 260 Pros; but, none of them match the limbing performance of this saw. I have no plans to ever replace it.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2008)

A 12 year old 066. I don't know what it is but that thing is like the Energizer Bunny.....just keeps going and going and going. It'll be fun to see how long it lasts.


----------



## brncreeper (Mar 7, 2008)

My back feels the 346 is the best.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 7, 2008)

My my my hmmmmmmm, my modded 372xp or stock 395 hard decision
and depends on the task at hand. Of course I use the stock 372 some
to keep good fuel in it and with the 20" a little lighter. They are my 
favorites because; I have and use them and they are paid for!


----------



## 66mag (Mar 7, 2008)

In big wood (28 to 32" bar) my dp 066 mag. Medium wood (20 to 24" wood) my 7900. Limbing, my 5100


----------



## Bowtie (Mar 7, 2008)

my 064 will be the last one I ever give up. After that, the 026 Pro has earned its keep 10 times over...hell, I dont really WANT to ever get rid of ANY of my saws...


----------



## Jack_Shaft (Mar 7, 2008)

A tie between my 7900 and my 5100S

Hope to use my 361 a lot more in the future though...


----------



## hydro2 (Mar 7, 2008)

My 353!!


----------



## Erick (Mar 8, 2008)

I've said it before and I'll say it again... I love my MS260.


----------



## Podaltura (Mar 8, 2008)

My favorite are two: Modded 357 xp, and the 200t whit the carving bar.


----------



## Humble1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello Guys, I'm new to the site and wanted to say hello... Been reading AS acouple weeks and enjoy it much... Have recently got an old 046 running that I had sitting around for a couple of years, have had right many smaller saws, I thought I had run some saws but until I stuck the 046 in some wood I had never used a real saw, Am getting old and delapidated but after listening to you nuts I been looking around for a dual port muffler for 046 that I really need??? Took the family for an outing last week, went to some pawn shops to see what I could find ,clerk told me to bring the saw to counter for a price, oh no.. I couldn't pick up just one when I had an extra hand , got 2... and a couple more non runners last week....


----------



## J.Walker (Mar 8, 2008)

*Your best saw*

My 357xp is my go-to saw for firewood.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 8, 2008)

Out of the 40 odd saws I have to choose from I like my MS440 #1, Sach Dolmar 120Super#2 and Husky 266XP as third. For high production work junking up hardwood on a logpile the Husky 372 also gets a high rating for me, Pioneerguy600


----------



## almondgt (Mar 9, 2008)

Love my Husky 254xp and early 61 never let me down.
_____________________Below is my herd.
Jonsered 670
Jonsered 670
Jonsered 670 starting to see the light
Jonsered 630
Jonsered 630 
Husqvarna 254xp
Husqvarna 257
Husqvarna 357xp NEW
Husqvarna 61
Husqvarna 61
Husqvarna 261
Homelite 240
Mac 6 Never wants to start when I need it!
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 9, 2008)

almondgt said:


> Love my Husky 254xp and early 61 never let me down.
> _____________________Below is my herd.
> Jonsered 670
> Jonsered 670
> ...



I like your taste in saws. Turn that 261 into a 262XP and have a blast with it! 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Scandy14 (Mar 9, 2008)

Got to be my 61.


----------



## Knotdodger (Mar 9, 2008)

Because I just cut firewood, It would have to be my 361.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 9, 2008)

HUSKYMAN said:


> I like your taste in saws. Turn that 261 into a 262XP and have a blast with it!
> 
> Welcome to the forum



Not possible with a 61 - totally different saw, even though bore and stroke is the same.....


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 9, 2008)

Knotdodger said:


> Because I just cut firewood, It would have to be my 361.



Yes - the 361 it is!


----------



## almondgt (Mar 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Not possible with a 61 - totally different saw, even though bore and stroke is the same.....



I read an old thread that it is possible to beeeef up a husky 261 into a 262xp by replacing the piston with a 262xp piston. Replacing the clutch with a heavy duty clutch was also mentioned. I wonder if any one has actually done the above mentioned.
___________________ 
Jonsered 670 Super
Jonsered 670 Champ


----------



## AngelofDarkness (Mar 9, 2008)

Most powerful/capable is hands down the 575xp

My favorite and most pleasant to run is my good ole' 55

Loudest and most fun is my little EMAB with no chain brake and a clutch that never disengages the chain. It's a little red chunk of pure danger but oh man does it cut! Did I mention theres also no kill switch and you have to choke it to shut it down?


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 9, 2008)

almondgt said:


> I read an old thread that it is possible to beeeef up a husky 261 into a 262xp by replacing the piston with a 262xp piston. Replacing the clutch with a heavy duty clutch was also mentioned. I wonder if any one has actually done the above mentioned.
> ___________________
> Jonsered 670 Super
> Jonsered 670 Champ




The muffler has to be changed or modded as well, and at least Spike60 has done it - he was the "code breaker"......


----------



## scotclayshooter (Mar 9, 2008)

AngelofDarkness said:


> Most powerful/capable is hands down the 575xp
> 
> My favorite and most pleasant to run is my good ole' 55
> 
> Loudest and most fun is my little EMAB with no chain brake and a clutch that never disengages the chain. It's a little red chunk of pure danger but oh man does it cut! Did I mention theres also no kill switch and you have to choke it to shut it down?



Most powerful/capable is hands down in the ground the 575xp THE WORM KILLER 
Its the heat that kills em or being badly brused by the worlds bluntest chain lol


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 9, 2008)

I would have to say one of my MS660's..............Im glad I have more than one...............  Wife even uses one of them......





.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 9, 2008)

scotclayshooter said:


> Most powerful/capable is hands down in the ground the 575xp *THE WORM KILLER *
> Its the heat that kills em or being badly brused by the worlds bluntest chain lol




   



.


----------



## Poley4 (Mar 9, 2008)

My Shindaiwa 488!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 9, 2008)

almondgt said:


> I read an old thread that it is possible to beeeef up a husky 261 into a 262xp by replacing the piston with a 262xp piston. Replacing the clutch with a heavy duty clutch was also mentioned. I wonder if any one has actually done the above mentioned.
> ___________________
> Jonsered 670 Super
> Jonsered 670 Champ




Yes I have done it. Can't say how much it improved it because I never ran it as a 261. It would run when I got it and it needed a new piston bad, but I picked it up for a song. 

I replaced the top end with the 262xp stuff, modded the muffler and put the 3 shoe clutch on it. 

I have to say I really like it, maybe my favorite.


----------



## teacherman (Mar 9, 2008)

My best saw is whichever orange and white one I happen to be using at the time. Each one serves its purpose, like when I'm clearing small trees woven into a chain link fence, (major PITA) the 009 with a junk chain seems the best choice.
(I just added that because some folks are still learning to appreciate a cheap little saw that just won't quit,)  opcorn: :greenchainsaw: 
Other than that, a big one for big stuff, and little/medium ones for little stuff. Is that specific enough? Oh, I'm sure the 084 will impress with its sheer brute power, and the ms200 for being a ferocious little wood-eater ,and so on...

me love usin chainsaws :chainsawguy: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## almondgt (Mar 9, 2008)

Modifiedmark said:


> Yes I have done it. Can't say how much it improved it because I never ran it as a 261. It would run when I got it and it needed a new piston bad, but I picked it up for a song.
> 
> I replaced the top end with the 262xp stuff, modded the muffler and put the 3 shoe clutch on it.
> 
> I have to say I really like it, maybe my favorite.



Did you have to replace the cylinder or will the original 261 cylinder work? 
_________________:monkey: 
Echo 500vl on the back burner


----------



## doubletodd (Mar 9, 2008)

cut a whole trailerload today with my 361, I don't even think I filled up first awesome saw and not near as thirsty as my 038


----------



## Modifiedmark (Mar 9, 2008)

almondgt said:


> Did you have to replace the cylinder or will the original 261 cylinder work?
> _________________:monkey:
> Echo 500vl on the back burner





There the same as far as I can tell.....


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Mar 9, 2008)

SawTroll said:


> Not possible with a 61 - totally different saw, even though bore and stroke is the same.....



You referring to the 61 or 261? I said 261


----------



## almondgt (Mar 9, 2008)

Podaltura said:


> My favorite are two: Modded 357 xp, and the 200t whit the carving bar.



Can the stock muffler on a 357 xp be modded or total replacement is required? Waiting for a new one to arrive!


----------



## reachtreeservi (Mar 9, 2008)

My 660 is my favorite saw.... untill I have to run it all day.

Then I'm liking the 260 pro or even the 200T


----------



## Ole Farmerbuck (Mar 10, 2008)

My powermac 310....not! Either the 346xp or 5100, doesnt matter.


----------



## nicklt040 (Mar 10, 2008)

My 036 would be my 041 if I could find the parts easier.


----------



## nikocker (Mar 10, 2008)

*That's a great mod!*



almondgt said:


> I read an old thread that it is possible to beeeef up a husky 261 into a 262xp by replacing the piston with a 262xp piston. Replacing the clutch with a heavy duty clutch was also mentioned. I wonder if any one has actually done the above mentioned.
> ___________________
> Jonsered 670 Super
> Jonsered 670 Champ



I did that to my 261 after I cooked the original cylinder! With the help and support of everyone on this site I put the 262 jug and piston on - richened up the carb a bit and that thing really howls now. I didn't do the clutch replacement however but I don't notice any falloff in performance with the origina 261 clutch.
Al


----------



## madmax (Aug 6, 2009)

I have to agree with post #1, almost thirty yrs later, the 2100 is still "The Man"


----------



## Evan (Aug 6, 2009)

my 044. if i had to get rid of all of them and keep one id hang on to the 044 like stink on chit.





it does it all. not much heavier then 361


----------



## Gregford (Aug 6, 2009)

*It'd have to be.....*

My 288XP - great firewood saw - goes through native hardwood nice and fast, light enough to cart around all day and enough power to push a long bar if need be. It wasn't that long ago I was cutting all my firewood with a 1966 Canadien 270 - twice the weight and half the cutting speed.

2nd best would be the old 380CD I have - you could run a truck over it and all that magnesium wouldn't care, it has awesome compression and just runs and runs and runs and runs...........

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 6, 2009)

30 years ago mine was 020 076 090. Now all I would need to sort all I do is 026 066. I must say that a Husky unknown mod with early fitted auto inert chain brake saved my face back 1985. Up a tree scarfin cut, Pinch kick Pheew close shave. So I have no issue with Mr Husky just find Mr Andreas Stihl stuff more to like.


----------



## BSmitty (Aug 6, 2009)

My Homie SXLA is my best saw, it's the one I end up using when nothing else wants to run! My favorite saw to run is my Pioneer 650 tho, 103 CC of classic magnesium power!!!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Aug 6, 2009)

Still my MS460. The 1st Stihl I ever bought. I guess I just picked the right 1 1st.


----------



## gallegosmike (Aug 6, 2009)

Ive got say that for all around use in my area. My Univent is my best saw. Now after I get my Husky 385xp ported. I will have to re-examinate my choice of the Univent for my best saw. On paper, the Univent has 0.3 hp more then 385xp. The 385xp has alot more torque then the Univent, plus the ability to mount longer bars.


----------



## funky sawman (Aug 6, 2009)

My ported 395xpgw is far most my favorite saw but it is heavy.


----------



## mile9socounty (Aug 6, 2009)

For myself? My old trusty Pioneer/Partner P42HP. Heavy and slow, but always seems to be there to get the job done.


----------



## landyboy (Aug 6, 2009)

Bit of a toss up really. 026 or 046, but my 026 pro is the one i reach for the most. Its my second 026 so i have an attachment for the saw.


----------



## Jtheo (Aug 6, 2009)

Dolmar 7900. I'll use it when a smaller saw would do the job. That's why I have so many different bars for it.

After that,my 112 made in 1986 just for old times sake.


----------



## jockeydeuce (Aug 6, 2009)

I would keep one of my Husky 288's if push came to shove!!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## FATGUY (Aug 6, 2009)

ms361


----------



## crashagn (Aug 6, 2009)

I would have to say my muffler modded 137 just becouse it's light and the 1st 1 in the storage room thats closest to the door within reach


----------



## super3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Have to be the 440


----------



## Eric Modell (Aug 6, 2009)

It is a hard question because I like them all, but probably my 285CD.
I agree Romeo that saw is hard to beat. Mine s stock but I can always upgrade to a 2100. When I traded for it it new, it only cost me a $100 and my old husky, and a 2100 would have been several hundred more.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would like to say all of them (that run), but my favorite is my 288xp, the 260 Pro is a close second. Honorable mentions are my L65 and 2100CD Huskies.


----------



## joe25DA (Aug 6, 2009)

hard choice...I guess it would have to be my dolmar PS 540, its the first new saw i bought, and never owned by anyone but me, it has made me the most money, has the older design, plenty of power and rock solid.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweet lookin Dolmar Joe.


----------



## joe25DA (Aug 6, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> Sweet lookin Dolmar Joe.



thanks, this saw was replaced by the mythical 5100 i think! My 540 is slower (rpms) than the 5100


----------



## Timberhauler (Aug 9, 2009)

When I first responded on this thread the MS440 was my pick.Now that the 440's are gone the 460 is my main saw.


----------



## Wildman1024 (Aug 9, 2009)

It's gonna be a toss up for me between my 041Av and the Dayton 2z463. Both are light enough where a days worth of cutting aren't gonna kill ya and powerful enough to handle 95% of the stuff around here. Both have an amazing sound to. If it weren't for them I could probably sneak by with the 025 but what fun is that.


----------



## Husky-Fan (Aug 9, 2009)

*Best Saw*

My 372xp is my best saw; it is stock but still cuts like a champ. I have a new 346 that I am really warming up to.

Husky Fan


----------



## RRSsawshop (Aug 9, 2009)

one saw??????? I would pick my husky 359 a good do it all saw for me...


----------



## fishercat (Aug 9, 2009)

*well,looks like it changed.*



Hugenpoet said:


> Because of my reluctance to take the new toys out to play in the ice and mud, I haven't had a chance to really give any of the new saws (MS361, JREd 2171 or Makita 6401) acquired in the past 2 months as the result of the acquisition afflictions associated with joining site a real workout. So for the moment my first choice is still the 372XP.
> 
> The weather is sure to get better sometime, and then my opinion "could change tomorrow".



looks like maybe the 357xp i got a couple months ago.i can't put it down.i had one a couple years ago but sold it.i replaced it with a 361 but that saw sold after a month.just wasn't the saw a 357 is.

now the 372xpw is nipping at the 357s heals since i put the unlimited coil on it.man that thing friggin' rips!


----------



## BarkBuster20 (Aug 9, 2009)

if i could only have one of my saws it would surely be old faithfull, 044


----------



## arborist (Aug 9, 2009)

*husqvarna 372 xpw*

372 xpw. i love this thing.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Aug 9, 2009)

It's going to take some thought to answer this question.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 9, 2009)

BIGBORE577 said:


> It's going to take some thought to answer this question.


LOL, With all those saws, Probably about ten years.


----------



## WPanhandler (Aug 10, 2009)

441


----------



## gmax (Aug 10, 2009)

Tough question, but I do like my mildly ported 84cc "284F Oleo Mac", it's built like a tank with heaps of grunt :greenchainsaw:


----------



## joe25DA (Aug 10, 2009)

gmax said:


> Tough question, but I do like my mildly ported 84cc "284F Oleo Mac", it's built like a tank with heaps of grunt :greenchainsaw:



tough looking saw


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 10, 2009)

gmax said:


> tough question, but i do like my mildly ported 84cc "284f oleo mac", it's built like a tank with heaps of grunt :greenchainsaw:


saweet.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 10, 2009)

This is my best one.


----------



## BIGBORE577 (Aug 10, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> This is my best one.



I have one just like it and was considering it for high honors also.


----------



## taplinhill (Aug 10, 2009)

I told this to spike60 once, when I die they are going to have to pry a Jonsered 670 out of my hands. Probably a Champ, but maybe a Super.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2009)

My 372 of course with 395 back up but the 2101 is not shabby either.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 10, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> This is my best one.



SS you need to snug that chain friend. What about your gucki?


----------



## Farmall Guy (Aug 10, 2009)

My 066 with out a doubt, its the saw I grab 90% of the time and has never let me down. She's put quite a few trees on the ground and bucked up alot of fire wood, just a blast to run.


----------



## peter399 (Aug 10, 2009)

My 262 XPG. For it's age it is an incredible saw. Most powerful 60cc saw, superb air injection and much better controls than on today's saws. 
Impresses me every time.


----------



## cbolyard (Aug 10, 2009)

My 044 is my favorite saw right now. I just bought a 460 that I need to get running, then I'll see which I like better. I did some falling with my 361 I bought for a work saw last week and I have to say I was quite impressed with it as well... its wearing a 25" bar with full skip and it did a great job falling ~20" or so trees. It felt a lot lighter to me than my trusty old 044, but without being able to run the 2 side by side it's hard to tell.


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 10, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> SS you need to snug that chain friend. What about your gucki?


Wondered why it keeps throwing the chain off. It's still kickin.


----------



## 7600 (Aug 10, 2009)

044


----------



## wigglesworth (Aug 10, 2009)

Ms 460


----------



## woodyman (Aug 10, 2009)

Have to say my Snellerized Husqvarna 359 with 20" bar.



Hope I didn't post too many pics:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Brmorgan (Aug 10, 2009)

This summer I've really been loving my ported 181SE. Did the work over the winter and enjoy it more every time I take it out in the woods. Nice size for the power it now packs.


----------



## fishercat (Aug 10, 2009)

*i understand.*



BIGBORE577 said:


> It's going to take some thought to answer this question.



it's really not a fair question if you own more than two.


----------



## madmax (Aug 11, 2009)

mile9socounty said:


> For myself? My old trusty Pioneer/Partner P42HP. Heavy and slow, but always seems to be there to get the job done.


I have a couple of those myself, never noticed the heavy part at all, and as far as the slow part goes, both of mine turn so damm fast, I havent had a chance to notice how slow they are. Excellent saws imho, based on my expierience with them, I often wonder why Pioneer hung it up.


----------



## Ol' Brian (Aug 12, 2009)

Well, I'd have to say "Ol' Reliable", my Husky 55 that has been my only saw since 2001 when it was new, until this Spring when I picked up my 372xp. The only time that saw has let me down was this spring when I hit a steel spike in a big hackberry and broke the splines off of the clutch drum... that was the end of my day. 

Still don't have enough time behind my 372 yet for it to be my favorite, but that may change once the crops are out of the fields around here and I'm back to cutting wood. It's already impressed me, but hasn't yet taken the title 

I've also got a used 395xp headed my way, hopefully it turns out to be a good saw too... I've got a few big logs in mind for it to buck.


----------



## E.V.A. Sawman (Aug 12, 2009)

My 681 Solo. I like it more than probably any stock saw I have had or have now. I like it even more than my hot rod dolmar, or jonsered with the 372 "big bore" kit. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Vibes (Aug 12, 2009)

For the cutting I do the most around here I would say my J-Red 2065 is my best saw. My favorite to run is my Oly 264 F. It just sounds better. 

My sentimental favorite is my old 42cc Craftsman/ Poulan 2800. My first saw. Its cut miles of wood, and made me a little money too. Still fires on the 3rd or 4rth pull.


----------



## gmax (Aug 12, 2009)

Vibes said:


> For the cutting I do the most around here I would say my J-Red 2065 is my best saw. My favorite to run is my Oly 264 F. It just sounds better.
> 
> My sentimental favorite is my old 42cc Craftsman/ Poulan 2800. My first saw. Its cut miles of wood, and made me a little money too. Still fires on the 3rd or 4rth pull.



Yes the 264 F is a damn fine saw


----------



## Kansas (Aug 12, 2009)

372 and NE346 about dead even so far hard to chose the best one. 

I will actually use the 346 more just because its new to me and I *really* like the lightweight  and its got a 3/8 chain now to make chain grinding chores easier another plus in the overall 2 saws does it all scheme. fwtw


Kansas


----------



## the westspartan (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't have as many saws as most of you guys, but I would have to say my MS441. Probably because I have been using it a lot lately. When I am using my 346xp a lot, I would probably pick that one. They are both great saws.


----------



## Vibes (Aug 12, 2009)

Yes the 264 F is a damn fine saw 



SAAAWEEEET! Your 284 is nice too. If that thing runs anything like a 264 its gotta be a monster.


----------



## heyharris1 (Aug 12, 2009)

mine would have to be the husky rancher, since i only own 2 and it actually stayed running the whole trip out.


----------

